# 26720  Closed middle phalanx fx  ?



## scooter1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr did a flouroscopic examination of the right small finger and determined no internal 
fixation was required. 

So my thoughts were CPT 26720 (for the fracture) but do I charge for flouroscopic
exam ?   And what code should I use.  I thought maybe 20985 ?

would appreciate any help


----------



## nrichard (Oct 18, 2011)

*20985 is for computer assited guideance*

For the fluro guidance you would use 76000-26 (if your billing for the physician)
Also according to my ortho coding companion this code is not bundled in with 26720 so I would say yes bill them together.


----------



## LISABOAT (Sep 7, 2012)

If the doctor puts a 29125 short arm splint on, can you also bill for the splint?


----------



## scooter1 (Sep 11, 2012)

You cannot charge for a cast or splint on the same day as fracture care as it is included in the fracture care.    
However, if the patient returns another day and needs another splint or cast you can 
charge at that time.  Just not on the same day  as the fracture care.


----------

